
Garmin Develops Autoland System - mhazelwood
https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2020/january/pilot/hands-off
======
mhazelwood
>the Garmin panel goes to the next step of beginning an automated sequence of
events that results in a safe touchdown on a runway, where it rolls the
airplane to a stop, shuts down the engine, broadcasts a message on the local
frequency that the airport is closed because of a disabled aircraft on the
runway, and plays a video on the multifunction display that instructs the
passengers how to open the door and get out.

This is amazing technology. Hats off to the developers at Garmin.

